# best autocross setup for mk3 vr6



## VRsuper6 (Jul 8, 2007)

95 GTI vr6.
ive torn up my crappy nankang tires in 3 events. i want a great setup.
i was thinking that i want 225's on maybe a 15" rim.
question is... if i get a set of 225's, what wheel offset should i get to snug these nicely. i have 1.5" spacers in the back and 2 diff sizes i can use on the fronts. im not worried about fender rub cause im probly cutting them.
suggestions on wheels and tires to run?


----------



## VRsuper6 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: best autocross setup for mk3 vr6 (VRsuper6)*

????????


----------



## VRsuper6 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: best autocross setup for mk3 vr6 (VRsuper6)*

noone?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: best autocross setup for mk3 vr6 (VRsuper6)*

Run the lightest, widest wheel, in the smallest diameter that will clear your brakes. Then choose a tire (light weight is important here too), where the wheel width measures at least 90% of your chosen tire's tread width.
All of these numbers/measurements are available if you poke into the wheel and tire mfr web sites, or ... horror of horrors ... make a phone call and actually speak to a live person.
edit:
DON'T run spacers in competition ... bad idea - just get wheels that fit properly - and screw "snugging nicely" you cannot see your wheels when you're on the course










_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 9:23 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## 8project4 (Jul 23, 2006)

i'd like to jump on this train too. looking for the widest possible tire and rim offset on a mk3 vr6 golf w/o using spacers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (8project4)*

215/40-17 on 17X7.5 ET35 for mk3 vr6 golf w/o using spacers

215/40-17 may need a little fender lip trim on the rear to fit


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:57 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_215/40-17 on 17X7.5 ET35 for mk3 vr6 golf w/o using spacers

215/40-17 may need a little fender lip trim on the rear to fit

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:57 PM 7-3-2008_

BUT - 15" wheels will clear the brakes, AND be lighter .... 17's are not the optimum choice for all out performance on the auto-x course.


----------



## VRsuper6 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_215/40-17 on 17X7.5 ET35 for mk3 vr6 golf w/o using spacers

215/40-17 may need a little fender lip trim on the rear to fit

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:57 PM 7-3-2008_

bull****. he says this cause thats like the ONLY wheel you sell in a 5x100 pattern.
i can run a much wider tire. does anyone actually race in here? or are their wheels just for looks?


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (VRsuper6)*

i raced my big wheel down my driveway yesterday. it's got some sweet vavle stem caps that light up. you can get those at tire rack too


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: best autocross setup for mk3 vr6 (VRsuper6)*

17X8 35mm off set , roll bar front and back , stiff spring and shocks up strut and trunk bars. 
or you can be crazy like me and in couple weeks get a 18X9 front and back with 275 tires







but I have coilovers and big turbo
























_Modified by zwogti at 3:32 AM 8-15-2008_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: best autocross setup for mk3 vr6 (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_... 
or you can be crazy like me and in couple weeks get a 18X9 front and back ...
 because mad crazy big wheels look kewl and are fast ...








Seriously - for performance go with the lightest, widest wheel, in the smallest diameter that will clear your brakes - it really is that simple.

edit: 15 x 8, 5 x 100, lightweight wheels:
http://www.rotawheels.com/wheels.asp?wheelid=40


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 1:33 AM 8-15-2008_


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: best autocross setup for mk3 vr6 (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_ because mad crazy big wheels look kewl and are fast ...








Seriously - for performance go with the lightest, widest wheel, in the smallest diameter that will clear your brakes - it really is that simple.

edit: 15 x 8, 5 x 100, lightweight wheels:
http://www.rotawheels.com/wheels.asp?wheelid=40

_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 1:33 AM 8-15-2008_

the rota are good and light wheels, you need something like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: best autocross setup for mk3 vr6 (VRsuper6)*

Ask here! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=309


----------

